# Bad Battery Life?



## Skidoo03 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey guys I've been running stock rooted for a while now because I thought it is supposed to get better battery life because it isn't a 2 init from (or something close to that) but I have barely been able to make it through a work day (7-4) lately with pretty light use. Any ideas what I could do to improve it or what is a from you recommend for better battery life? I have both a bh5x and bh6x battery I use and both barely last a day, obviously the bh6x lasts longer but anyways thanks in advance for the help!
Edit: It also has been running slower and not at all as smooth as normal and when I use android over clock it starts to run more normal but then my battery life is even worse, oh and both batteries are not too old.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Go to Vortex or Liberty. They Are 1st init Roms (Like stock) and will give you excellent battery life.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

